# New Tundra



## boston41

Just wondering if anybody plows commercially with the new body style tundra? Are there any transmission problems or problems in the rear axle? And when I say plow commercially I mean like a parking lot for a large grocery store.


----------



## ajslands

Yup they plowed last year and then they realized they couldn't stop so they ended up sliding right into a brick wall and crushing their plows and totaling their trucks. 


There is a guy named mercer_me that plows with one. He's pretty cool too. I believe there's a few other guys on here that plow with them but I'd say he's the most knowledgeable!


----------



## mercer_me

I plow driveways with my 2010 Tundra and I haven't had any problems. I have a 7.5' Fisher on mine. But alot of guys run bigger plows on them and have no problems. I would strongly suggest buying one.


----------



## boston41

Thanks for the feedback guys. I know that alot of guys use toyotas to plow driveways, but do you know anyone that uses it for large scale commercial plowing? I'm talking about a parking lot for upwards of 200 parking spaces. I have read that they are comparing the transmissions in the new tundra to the transmissions in the F250 with the 5.4 engine. Even though the lot is that big, there is usually one of two more trucks at the same place all plowing together.


----------



## Hedgehog

I just installed my 7'6" Curtis Homepro on my 2011 Tundra doublecab. Havent used it yet but the plow came off a 2003 Tacoma and that truck didnt have any problems. I take it your from Boston. I live 60 miles south of Boston so if you ever wanted to see the plow setup in person, just get in touch.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I think it might be a while before you get true heavy abuse commercially on the Tundra. Parking Lots need to be done in speed to make money for commercial contractors which is why they use heavy duty trucks with 10' blades on them... Its also the reason you'd probably see people buying an 99-03 F250 or F350 Diesel for plowing versus a brand new truck... Cheap to Fix, easy to use roughly without regret, and has the load rating to do what needs to be done.

I'm a big fan of the new Tundras, but for a big lot, you need a bigger truck to be efficient...


----------



## trevier

I've looked at the new tundra's, my only question is can I put my boss 7.5 ft super trip edge plow on it and still plow, I only have about 20 stops all driveways nothing commercial,


----------



## linycctitan

boston41;1133053 said:


> Just wondering if anybody plows commercially with the new body style tundra? Are there any transmission problems or problems in the rear axle? And when I say plow commercially I mean like a parking lot for a large grocery store.


I know of a few guys running them commercially without issues. It's all about the operator. Make sure the blade you choose isn't too much for the truck, and plow smart. 


trevier;1137890 said:


> I've looked at the new tundra's, my only question is can I put my boss 7.5 ft super trip edge plow on it and still plow, I only have about 20 stops all driveways nothing commercial,


Not sure of the weight on that plow, but the all the guys I know running these trucks run 7.5's of all different brands, except 1 who runs an 8' Snoway. Shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## Summerlawn

If anyone needs a Western mount and wiring, I have all of it off of a 2008.


----------



## mercer_me

trevier;1137890 said:


> I've looked at the new tundra's, my only question is can I put my boss 7.5 ft super trip edge plow on it and still plow, I only have about 20 stops all driveways nothing commercial,


That's what I wanted to put on my Tundra but, the Boss dealer toled me it was to heavy. But now that I have sean Tundras with heavier plows than the 7.5' Boss trip edge, I'd say go for it.


----------



## rancherman84

i belive i just bought a 07 tundra. gonna put my 7.5 foot curtis snopro 3000 on it. am i gonna need timbrens like my 02 f-150 needed?


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1138898 said:


> i belive i just bought a 07 tundra. gonna put my 7.5 foot curtis snopro 3000 on it. am i gonna need timbrens like my 02 f-150 needed?


I don't run Timbrens but alot of guys do. How much does that plow weigh?


----------



## rancherman84

i think its around 750 pounds


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1139212 said:


> i think its around 750 pounds


I would sugest Timbrens if it weighs that much.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I use my Tundra for mostly driveways and a couple small lots. We used it for bigger lots last year in a couple big storms and had no problems, it pushes snow easier than a 3/4 ton I own. Even though engine, trans and brakes makes for great plowing, the truck is a 1/2 ton that has a front axle which can only handle certain plows. I've got a 7'6" boss Standard duty that is 600 lbs. The plow is awesome and the Tundra handles it without a problem.


----------



## snow patrol

One of the trucks I run is an 08 Tundra with an 8' Western Pro Plow. This truck I operate myself as it's also my personal truck. All I do is commercial plowing from small to medium size properties (up to about 2 acres), many of them storage facilities with long runs that require the snow to be pushed from one end to the other in many cases. I can tell you that I have had no issues with the trucks performance. It handles the plow weight exceptionally well and it pushes strong. I did have to install a leveling kit to raise the front end because it sits relatively low. Don't bother with Timbrens. I installed them prior to the leveling kit and they did nothing. The Tundra holds the weight pretty well and only drops about 1.5" when the plow is raised. The problem stems from the trucks front end being too low right from the factory, but the leveling kit will take care of the issue. There is one quirk. With the plow attached, the outside temperature reading is inaccurate, sometimes reading 30 + degrees warmer than it actually is. Apart from that, no issues at all. I've been vary happy and wouldn't hesitate to recommend one. Here's a pic:


----------



## mercer_me

snow patrol;1146023 said:


> One of the trucks I run is an 08 Tundra with an 8' Western Pro Plow. This truck I operate myself as it's also my personal truck. All I do is commercial plowing from small to medium size properties (up to about 2 acres), many of them storage facilities with long runs that require the snow to be pushed from one end to the other in many cases. I can tell you that I have had no issues with the trucks performance. It handles the plow weight exceptionally well and it pushes strong. I did have to install a leveling kit to raise the front end because it sits relatively low. Don't bother with Timbrens. I installed them prior to the leveling kit and they did nothing. The Tundra holds the weight pretty well and only drops about 1.5" when the plow is raised. The problem stems from the trucks front end being too low right from the factory, but the leveling kit will take care of the issue. There is one quirk. With the plow attached, the outside temperature reading is inaccurate, sometimes reading 30 + degrees warmer than it actually is. Apart from that, no issues at all. I've been vary happy and wouldn't hesitate to recommend one. Here's a pic:


Are you the guy that made this video?


----------



## snow patrol

mercer_me;1146033 said:


> Are you the guy that made this video?


Yup, but I don't think that video is supposed to be posted on this site. Hopefully its not an issue.


----------



## the new boss 92

thats pretty cool snow patrol


----------



## snow patrol

Thanks Boss 92! Think we'll get hit as hard tonight as the forcast says?


----------



## rancherman84

well i got the 07 tundra today,gonna get plow on tmr. that black beauty gonna look great with the orange curtis hanging off the front.


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1148967 said:


> well i got the 07 tundra today,gonna get plow on tmr. that black beauty gonna look great with the orange curtis hanging off the front.


Post pictures after you get it installed.


----------



## rancherman84

well i got it on today. i will have to get some pics in the daytlight tmr. 
i have a question though,how does fisher or other manufacturs mount the push frame? curtis only uses 8 bolts total,4 bolts hold all wieght of the plow. just doesnt seem like enough to me.i might be,i just like stuff overbuilt.lol


----------



## RangerDogg

I had one on my f250 and chevy 1500 never moved and one of the best plows i ever had on and off no problem .The jack is awesome .Goodluck


----------



## rancherman84

oh i love this plow,it was on my 02 F-150 that got wrecked. im just kinda worried about the truck mount itself on this toyota. i might add some brackets/bolts just to make me feel better,lol.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Where the pics and i got an 8' footer on chevy 2500hd best plow ever


----------



## mercer_me

I'm also looking forward to se the pictures.


----------



## rancherman84

im workin on the pics,been getting pounded here in upstate ny. i love this truck,its got 4.7 and 5 speed auto,with 4:10 gears,all kinds of power.


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1154628 said:


> im workin on the pics,been getting pounded here in upstate ny. i love this truck,its got 4.7 and 5 speed auto,with 4:10 gears,all kinds of power.


I didn't realize that the "older" 2nd gen. Tundras had a 5 speed. My 2010 has a 6 speed. They must have changed when they swiched to the 4.6L.


----------



## snow patrol

mercer_me;1154664 said:


> I didn't realize that the "older" 2nd gen. Tundras had a 5 speed. My 2010 has a 6 speed. They must have changed when they swiched to the 4.6L.


News to me too. My 08 has a 6 speed as well.


----------



## RacingZR

My 07 4.7L had the 5 speed. Must have been for that motor only.


----------



## rancherman84

well a pic.


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1167359 said:


> well a pic.


Glad to se the picture. It looks great. How do you like the Cirtis plow?


----------



## rancherman84

i love the curtis plow. this is the second truck its been on,was on a 02 f-150 first but the tundra handles it better.


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1167740 said:


> i love the curtis plow. this is the second truck its been on,was on a 02 f-150 first but the tundra handles it better.


There isn't many Curtis plows in my area. But there is one guy around that has a 9' Curtis trip edge. I think he likes it. But, he said he misses his Fisher EZ V alot.


----------



## rancherman84

ive had fisher,western and now this curtis. this is the best one so far.


----------

